# Aurora Postage Stamp Buses...



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello---Looking for any info on these buses---I just found a *Restricted* Yahoo Group for these (& the trains), but I'm not sure if they let recovering Hillbillies join :lol: ... So, am checking here, also...

I have a Greyhound w/black doggie, a wh/grn City Bus, a wh/rd & a yellow one...

Have heard that there is a blue or wh/blu City Bus and a Greyhound with a silver doggie, also... Anyone heard of other options?

Thanks for any help---John

*RH display... 5th shelf sown... Sorry, computer probs won't allow me too upload a cropped image...*


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> Hello---Looking for any info on these buses---I just found a *Restricted* Yahoo Group for these (& the trains), but I'm not sure if they let recovering Hillbillies join :lol: ... So, am checking here, also...
> 
> I have a Greyhound w/black doggie, a wh/grn City Bus, a wh/rd & a yellow one...
> 
> ...


WOWZERS!! 1st time I've seen These !!:thumbsup:
do you know WHAT MFG Chassis they have(??)

"IF" T-Jet (Aurora), Bob, "Mr. Aurora" on here, can definitely spread some light..:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :freak::drunk::wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> ...do you know WHAT MFG Chassis they have(??)...
> Bubba 123


*Faller* made the buses... *Trix/MiniTrix*, of Germany, made the trains...

Some of the train cars were made by an Austrian company, I believe... Rocco, or Roco... maybe... ???...

The bus bodies *snapped* on the chassis & the guide pin was a part of the body casting, as I remember...

Both, buses & trains were marketed as N-Gauge by Aurora, under the *Postage Stamp* name, but the buses seemed a little larger...

According to an ex-wife long ago, the buses were *soooo cute*... she liked the trains, too... in cute sort of way... haha

John


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> *Faller* made the buses... *Trix/MiniTrix*, of Germany, made the trains...
> 
> Some of the train cars were made by an Austrian company, I believe... Rocco, or Roco... maybe... ???...
> 
> ...


"FALLER", ok, it all makes sense now....
there is a Faller site, but I have seem to have lost it in my PC's "Favorites"
google "Faller" or "Rocco"...
Pete


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> "FALLER", ok, it all makes sense now....
> there is a Faller site, but I have seem to have lost it in my PC's "Favorites"
> google "Faller" or "Rocco"...
> Pete


Forget the Roco... That's kind of a guess at the name... Faller just used some of their train cars...

*Aurora Postage Stamp* was how the *buses* & trains were distributed in N. America...

John


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

There are 5 basic "N" Buses:
Yellow, Green, Red, Blue, and Greyhound.
They all come in different variations.

The City buses come with people and clear windows.
The Tour buses come without people and with Smoked, Red, or Blue windows.
The Greyhound buses come with or without Chrome accents.
With Black or Blue lettering, and without lettering.

They were all made and sold by Faller, and sold by Aurora as Postage Stamp Bus System in the USA.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

many slots said:


> There are 5 basic "N" Buses:
> Yellow, Green, Red, Blue, and Greyhound.
> They all come in different variations.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info---Sure didn't know about the different tinted windows...

Mine are all *dark*, except for the clear yl/wh one...

John


----------

